# Reloading Bench.Size,Length,Width,How strong?Pics?



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm going to get into reloading my ammo,since shooting has become
a hobby in my later retirement life.Could some of you give me 
an idea of a Reloading Bench?Pics etc.?How strong should it be
where the press is mounted?Etc.?Thanks.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The amount of space needed will depend on how much loading you will be doing. You will want it pretty sturdy so the press doesn't move around when you operate it. Here is a pic of my bench. I use it for cleaning guns, reloading, and other tinkering projects around the house.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/handloading-reloading/17993-pics-gunbenches.html?highlight=bench


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bruce:Thanks for the pic Thread.It gives me a great start on what to do.
Dosborn:You have got the nicest,cleanest,reloading bench in all the bunch.Plenty of
room and all the equipment needed.Nice job!
O.K. now to plan mine out and make a move.I'll try to figure a way to put 
some pics on here for you guys to see it.I'd like to have one like Dosborn,
but I'm afraid it will be pretty simple to start out.I liked one in the pics that
I will pattern mine after,Thanks again guys...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bayhawk2 said:


> Bruce:Thanks for the pic Thread.It gives me a great start on what to do.
> Dosborn:You have got the nicest,cleanest,reloading bench in all the bunch.Plenty of
> room and all the equipment needed.Nice job!
> O.K. now to plan mine out and make a move.I'll try to figure a way to put
> ...


No problem, and thanks for the compliments. If you run into any questions just send me an email or PM.

Have fun and good luck!!


----------

